# asesinar (sinónimos)



## aceituna

Hola queridos:

Leyendo hace unos días el hilo de finiquitar, me vino en mente que finiquitar también significa asesinar a alguien, pero no estoy segura y ni la RAE ni el Google parecen confirmar mi idea...

El caso es que he estado buscando por el foro y no he encontrado ningún hilo con sinónimos de asesinar... ¡así me gusta, que seáis pacíficos!  Pero hoy os pido que saquéis a la luz vuestros instintos criminales y me digáis, por 25 pesetas,* sinónimos de asesinar*.

Como por ejemplo: matar, cargarse, acabar con, mandar al otro barrio, liquidar, dar el paseo, dar el viaje, despachar, eliminar, defenestrar...

¿Se conocen en todos los países? ¿Qué variaciones regionales hay? ¿Os acordáis de alguno más?

Un, dos, tres, responda otra vez.

¡Muchas gracias! Saludos,
Inés


PD1: Aviso: de la lista que he puesto, sólo matar y asesinar pueden usarse en un contexto formal. El resto son propias del habla coloquial.

PD2: Si alguien me puede confirmar si ha oído finiquitar o dar el finiquito como sinónimo de asesinar, se lo agradeceré mucho.

PD3: No se me asusten ustedes, mi interés es puramente lingüístico...


----------



## diyus

Hola
No es nada formal, pero aquí en México, se dice "echar al plato", "quebrar"

Hay más, pero déjame hacer memoria

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Apiolar, ejecutar, ajusticiar.


----------



## aceituna

Me pregunto de dónde habrán salido todas esas expresiones...
-Echar al plato podría ser echárselo a los leones para que se lo coman...
-Apiolar no lo había oído. ¿Viene de matar con un piolet? 

Diyus, ¿tú conoces las que hemos puesto Jellby y yo?


----------



## Rayines

¡Hacer boleta! , ¡¿ésta no la sabían?!


----------



## diyus

Apiolar nunca lo había escuchado, tampoco defenestrar. Las demás si, hacer boleta menos


----------



## aceituna

Rayines said:


> ¡Hacer boleta! , ¡¿ésta no la sabían?!


Yo por no saber, no sabía ni qué es una boleta...  (boleto sí...).

Se me han ocurrido más: aniquilar, quitar la vida.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Asesinar, pero como jerga: *Enfriar, darle vuelta* (a alguien)...

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Rayines

diyus said:


> .......Las demás si, hacer boleta menos..


Parece que es sólo propio de la Argentina:

*hacer **~*a alguien.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq._ Arg._ *matar* (quitar la vida).


----------



## Jellby

aceituna said:


> -Apiolar no lo había oído. ¿Viene de matar con un piolet?



No parece:

*apiolar.*
(De _pihuela_).
1. tr. Poner pihuela o apea.
2. tr. Atar un pie con el otro de un animal muerto en la caza, para colgarlo por ellos. Se emplea comúnmente hablando de los conejos, liebres, etc., y también de las aves cuando se enlazan de dos en dos pasándoles una pluma por las ventanas de las narices.
4. tr. coloq. Matar a alguien.


----------



## beatrizg

aceituna said:


> matar, cargarse, acabar con, mandar al otro barrio, liquidar, dar el paseo, dar el viaje, despachar, eliminar, defenestrar...
> 
> ¿Se conocen en todos los países? ¿Qué variaciones regionales hay? ¿Os acordáis de alguno más?
> 
> Un, dos, tres, responda otra vez.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias! Saludos,
> Inés



Hola Inés. 
Pues yo sí he oído *finiquitar *en el sentido de matar. No es muy común, claro. De las demás palabras que citas me son familiares todas menos "mandar al otro barrio", "dar el paseo", "dar el viaje".

En Colombia hay varios términos que no me vienen a mi memoria cansada. 
Por ahora recuerdo  "bajarse a alguien".


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Aceituna,

Yo también he oído "finiquitar" y "dar el finiquito" como sinónimo de matar. Y también "hacerle un traje de madera de pino" (rebuscadillo, ya lo sé), "cepillar", "borrar de la faz de la tierra" (de acuerdo: leo demasiadas novelas).


----------



## aceituna

alexacohen said:


> Hola Aceituna,
> 
> Yo también he oído "finiquitar" y "dar el finiquito" como sinónimo de matar. Y también "hacerle un traje de madera de pino" (rebuscadillo, ya lo sé), "cepillar", "borrar de la faz de la tierra" (de acuerdo: leo demasiadas novelas).


 
Sí, lo del traje de madera me suena haberla oído. Me parece muy original. 

El problema lo veo con "cepillar"... ¿es cepillarse a alguien?  ¿eso no significa tirarse a alguien, tener sexo con alguien? qué lío...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Unos cuantos mafiosillos: "dar el pasaporte", "mandarle a hacer compañía a los peces", "encargarle un traje de madera".

Saludos.

Ant

P.D. Defenestrar vale cuando tiras a alguien por la ventana.


----------



## Jellby

aceituna said:


> El problema lo veo con "cepillar"... ¿es cepillarse a alguien?  ¿eso no significa tirarse a alguien, tener sexo con alguien? qué lío...



Sí, también, igual que "pasar(se) por la piedra", que me da que también se usa para las dos cosas, o "ventilarse".

Otra: dar matarile.


----------



## aceituna

Exterminar.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Cambiarle las botas (por unas de cemento), hacerle la piel, apretarle la corbata, llenarlo de plomo, quitarle preocupaciones...


----------



## alexacohen

Mandarlo a criar malvas al cementerio.... mandarlo a hacerle compañía a Pedro Botero... enviarlo con sus antepasados...


----------



## nisahe

mandar al otro barrio!!! es muy usada!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

"últimar" / "dejarlo mirando pa'tras"


----------



## gañanazo

si ponémos el énfasis en el método en vez de la suerte final del interfecto, hay opciones a cascoporro:

eviscerar, desnucar, ahorcar, degollar, guillotinar (decapitar), rajar, ahogar (asfixiar), fusilar, inmolar... todo eso también es asesinar, ¿no? xDD

lo de ponerlo/a mirando patras a mí me suena a otra cosa =)


----------



## alexacohen

gañanazo said:


> si ponémos el énfasis en el método en vez de la suerte final del interfecto, hay opciones a cascoporro:
> 
> eviscerar, desnucar, ahorcar, degollar, guillotinar (decapitar), rajar, ahogar (asfixiar), fusilar, inmolar... todo eso también es asesinar, ¿no? xDD


Quemar en la hoguera, crucificar, gasear... pero no son sinónimos de asesinar, sino formas de asesinar.


----------



## romarsan

aceituna said:


> Sí, lo del traje de madera me suena haberla oído. Me parece muy original.
> 
> El problema lo veo con "cepillar"... ¿es cepillarse a alguien?  ¿eso no significa tirarse a alguien, tener sexo con alguien? qué lío...


 

Igual lo de "cepillarse a alguien" es por aquéllo de matarlo a polvos ¿o eso era con las cucarachas? 
Me estoy haciendo un lio.


Ponerlo a criar malvas


----------



## ROSANGELUS

-ponerlo dos metros bajo tierra
-hacerlo polvo, (pero literalmente)


----------



## Naticruz

aceituna said:


> Exterminar.


 
Desde elmundo.es Diccionarios

«estrangular, despachar, quitar de enmedio, acogotar, acribillar, matar, apuñalar, suprimir, ajusticiar, mandar al otro mundo, envenenar, desnucar, lapidar, ejecutar, acabar, exterminar, inmolar, acuchillar, liquidar, disparar, aniquilar, ametrallar, tirotear, eliminar, apalear» 

Esto más parece las 100 maneras de «despachar» a tu suegra/suegro,

Por simple curiosidad aquí, en Portugal solimos decir «mandar para o galheiro» Galheiro aquí es la abreviatura de cangalheiro´(persona cargada de hacer el entierro.

Mejores saludos de Naticruz


----------



## aceituna

Coincido con Alexa en que apuñalar, envenenar, decapitar,... no son exactamente sinónimos de asesinar sino métodos de los que el asesino puede hacer uso para cumplir con su tarea...

¡La verdad es que nos ha salido una buena lista!

Muchísimas gracias a todos por tan sangrientas aportaciones, ¡sois geniales!
Inés
(La aceituna asesina curiosa)


----------



## Cristina.

Acogotar , apercollar, escabechar, eliminar, dejar seco, freír, atocinar, dar morcilla ,vendimiar, ventilar, zampar.

(Costa Rica) matonear 
(El Sal., Col., Guat. y Méx.) quebrar
(El Sal. y Hond.) dar chicharrón
(El Sal.) alivianar/ pepenar 
(El Sal. y México) tronar 
(Nic.) chicharronear 
(Hond. y Nic.) tistear
(Hond.) apear /bailar/raicear/ dar camotillo a alguien
(Pan.) cafetear
(Ven.) descoñetar/siquitrillar 
(Col.) fetecuar
(Cuba) llevarse en la golilla a alguien /afrijolar 
(Cono Sur) limpiar
(Argentina, Bol. y Ur.) achurar


----------



## Pachuzka

Hola a todos...

Yo he escuchado las siguientes frases:

"Ponerlo tieso"
"Darle crank"
"Evitar que siga respirano de más"


Talvéz no sean sinónimos, pero me parece que son frases en las que de sobra se entiende que asesinarán a alguien...

besos a todos y cada uno de ustedes.....


----------



## alexacohen

Acabar con él. (O ella, en el caso de ser suegra).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, aparte de "*dar chicharrón*" ya mencionado, "*dar matacán*" y "*palmar*".


----------



## korea

borrar del mapa


----------



## Juan Alek

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Asesinar, pero como jerga: *Enfriar, darle vuelta* (a alguien)...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Hola. Te olvidas de "*chifar*" "o *hacer*(lo) *chifa*" 

(creo que la idea es "_convertirlo en insumo de restaurante chino_", llamados *chifa* en Perú, jugando bromísticamente con el antiguo prejuicio de inicios del siglo XX de que se hacía la comida con insumos extraños).  *(ojo, el chifa peruano es una comida excelente y muy asimilada al gusto peruano).*


----------



## valdo

"Quitar de en medio".....?

Saludos,


----------



## romarsan

¡Dad cuenta de él, pero que parezca un accidente!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Aunque no estén muy extendidos, unos que me gustaron de "El último Don" (Mario Puzo). "Darle la comunión" si aparecía el cadaver y "darle la confirmación" si no aparecía.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

¿Qué sería de nosotros sin las pelis de mafiosos...? Les debemos muchísimo...

*Llenar a alguien de plomo*.


----------



## alexacohen

Ponerle unos zapatos de cemento... toma, Padrino.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Cristina. said:


> (Ven.) descoñetar/siquitrillar


Se escucha más, "escoñetar", pero no como  asesinar, sino malograr, herir, caer a golpes...pero bue!...se han visto casos

Siquitrillar, si es perfecta. y se usa por acá.

Otra:
Coser a balazos. cortar el pescuezo.


----------

